# Ashley Graham walks the Runway during the Prabal Gurung Fashion Show during New York Womenswear Fall Winter 2018-2019 - February 11, 2018 (2x)



## Mandalorianer (12 Feb. 2018)

​


----------



## Spritdealer (12 Feb. 2018)

Eine tolle Frau, leider hat sie ein wahnsinniger in einen ganz üblen roten Sack gesteckt


----------



## marlenelufenfan96 (20 Feb. 2018)

Schöne Rundungen, danke!


----------



## weazel32 (20 Feb. 2018)

Ashley sieht hinreißend aus


----------



## PeterPan76 (21 Feb. 2018)

Tolle Frau


----------



## emilytunes (8 März 2018)

Danke für ashley


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

She is so stunning. Love the photos.


----------

